
Why White Kids Need 'Hamilton' More Than Ever - FossilHominid
https://www.sapiens.org/culture/hamilton-white-kids/
======
brodouevencode
I'm sick to death of being told what views and feelings I should hold because
of the amount of melanin in my skin. Sweeping generalizations such as this are
as racist as anything else.

~~~
verdverm
Check out the Portal podcast and discord. Open minded and nuanced discussions
are happening there

